# Hello!



## cobaltrocket (May 6, 2010)

Hey everyone. I've been trolling around these forums for some time now. I've been interested in keeping mantids as a hobby, but I'm the sort of person who really likes to be well informed before jumping into any sort of new venture  

My name's Alex, I'm 22, and I live in New Orleans, LA. I just finished my last finals as an undergrad yesterday (yay!) and now I'm going to be a real person with a real job somewhere (I hope).

So my plans as far as the mantids are concerned are to collect supplies, clear up my last few questions, and get everything rolling! I'm fairly certain that I'd like to start with Ghosts, so soon I'll be on the lookout! Talk to you all soon


----------



## ismart (May 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Congrats on your passing, must make u one happy grad, welcome!


----------



## revmdn (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 7, 2010)

haha, I just reread this post and when I read " congrats on your passing" I had to think to myself, cause I did not remember you just graduated, I thought, "why would I say congrats on someone dying? haha , aw nuts


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2010)

Welcome. Great intro. Congrats on school. New Orleans huh? I hope the oil isn't too bad there for you guys.


----------



## cobaltrocket (May 22, 2010)

The oil business is certainly a horror show. It's all over the talk radio stations down here. I recently went fishing and saw first hand lots of BP paid workers lounging around and eating. Not much else. Terrible mess.


----------



## revmdn (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

